# Bed Post?????



## jasemine111 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm building a bed and the post are in question, as what to do? I think they need to be turned in a lathe, but i have no experience with a wood lathe, anyone have any experience turning bed post? Thanks...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Do you own a lathe?*

If not the question is moot. Turning a bed post is not different than any other long cylindrical object like a stair newels or spindles, it's just a matter of length. If you are creative you can integrate existing newel posts into your design if that will work. Places like this may be of interest: http://www.stairpartsusa.com/ 
or here: http://www.stairsupplies.com/eng/products/box_newels
Turned bed posts are also available: http://www.thewoodworksinc.com/parts/post_rail.shtml
If you have a lathe, it had better be a long one or you will have to make your post in smaller sections and pin them together. A high school wood shop may have one for their Industrial Arts or Woods class? :blink: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*Alternative*

If you don't have a lathe, and no access to one, take the posts and lay them side by side and mark off a pattern that you can chisel. Just think of all the fun you'll have. By the time you finish you'll be pretty good. It will be a great conversation project.












 







.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

While visiting a fellow woodworker LOML fell in love with this bed. Needless to say she talked him into selling it and it is now in our bedroom. Hand made Western Red Cedar, no lathe required.


----------



## jasemine111 (Apr 3, 2011)

Very nice bed..love it!!


----------



## jasemine111 (Apr 3, 2011)

I might need some of the meds your on, before i try taking on that method..


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Check out this method!
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30671
While not a bed post or done on a wood lathe. This guy owns a lathe.
Yes, turning bed post on a lathe lot easier. If you do not have experience, lathe, and tools cheaper to buy bed post already turned.


----------



## jasemine111 (Apr 3, 2011)

after my fingers did some walking though the yellow pages i found a local amish man that gave me a price of 15.00 a post to turn... they where on there way before i hung up the phone with him.... thanks guys for the suggestions.....


----------

